# Bientôt une tablette signée Orange?



## chfab (26 Août 2010)

a lire ici:

http://www.boursorama.com/infos/act...es.phtml?num=da2c1aa133803a5102445672f5cc9d52

a suivre...


----------



## laurange (29 Août 2010)

Ou pas ...


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Août 2010)

laurange a dit:


> Ou pas ...



Tout ce qui concourt à terme à faire baisser les prix et à augmenter les capacités et fonctionnalités des tablettes, y compris Ipad, est bon à prendre...

On verra comment Apple réagit à la concurrence mais pour le moment, celle-ci est plutôt molle, 2 explications possibles : 1- ils sont mauvais  2- ils attendent qu'Apple initialise le marché avant de se lancer en masse en corrigeant ses erreurs et ses manques...


----------



## Toximityx (29 Août 2010)

Mummm le doublon : http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/orange-va-lancer-une-tablette-concurrente-dipad-415921.html


----------

